# Speeds/feeds app?



## Splat (Mar 4, 2019)

I've been using LMS's online calculator but would like something I dont need to have web access to use. I've tried almost all free machinists apps on Google Play I could find. The decent ones were complicated and lousy interfaces. Anyone have any suggestions for good machinist app with feeds and speeds?


----------



## Boswell (Mar 4, 2019)

I generally use GWizard. It does like to check-in online from time to time but I don't think it HAS to. At least for the free version that is limited to a max HP. I almost always cut using the "turtle" end of the speed control but that may just be my inexperience. Lots of other good references. I especially like having the thread references handy


----------



## darkzero (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry not much help posting this but do you have an Android & do you know anyone who can make apps for them?

Years ago I tried a bunch of machining apps too. I couldn't find one with all the things I wanted in one app. Luckily I have a lil brother that is much smarter than I am. Had him make me a simple app with all the calculators I wanted.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 4, 2019)

Why not just a slide rule cutting speed calculator?  Tool manufacturers give them away or sell for nominal cost.


----------



## higgite (Mar 4, 2019)

You don't say which ones you tried and don't like, so this may be useless info for you, but Itamco is quick and dirty for SFM, RPM, IPM and FPT. For more detailed calcs with more detailed input, I find FSWizard to be good. FSWizard also has a lookup table for SFMs of different materials that Itamco lacks.

Tom


----------



## Splat (Mar 4, 2019)

Darkzero, did your brother ever put it up for dl?  I'd love to check it out and use it. Strictly personal use.


----------



## Splat (Mar 4, 2019)

Tom, that Itamco just for IOS? I only found it for IOS and the links were dead anyway.


----------



## Splat (Mar 4, 2019)

benmychree said:


> Why not just a slide rule cutting speed calculator?  Tool manufacturers give them away or sell for nominal cost.



If I could only be so lucky. I'm not a business anyway. Would you have any links to such devices?


----------



## gradient (Mar 4, 2019)

For Android, try Machining Mate, available for free from the Play Store.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 4, 2019)

Splat said:


> Darkzero, did your brother ever put it up for dl?  I'd love to check it out and use it. Strictly personal use.



Unfortunately no (I guess I really shouldn't have posted about it ).


Splat said:


> If I could only be so lucky. I'm not a business anyway. Would you have any links to such devices?



Years ago I got slide rules from Niagara Cutter for free. Looks like they are still available.






						Niagara Cutter, LLC
					






					www.niagaracutter.com


----------



## ttabbal (Mar 4, 2019)

I've been pretty happy with this app for Android. The UI can be a bit clunky, but it works well.





__





						Machinist Helper
					





					workingbytes4u.com


----------



## higgite (Mar 4, 2019)

Splat said:


> Tom, that Itamco just for IOS? I only found it for IOS and the links were dead anyway.


I have it on my iPhone, so it is IOS, but I don't know if it's only for IOS or not.



darkzero said:


> Years ago I got slide rules from Niagara Cutter for free. Looks like they are still available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they are still available. At least they were when I got one last year.

Tom


----------



## PT Doc (Mar 4, 2019)

__





						Milling Formula Calculator
					

Milling Formula Calculator



					www.carbidedepot.com


----------



## Firstgear (Mar 4, 2019)

I have for my IOS iphone, "4Machining", solid program and doesnt need internet access to run.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 5, 2019)

It is easy to do it in your head.
90 sfpm for mild steel x 4 (constant) divided by the diameter, 2", equals 180 rpm
400 sfpm for 6061-t6  aluminum times 4 divided by 1/2" diameter equals 3200 rpm

I did not look any of this up, and I do not use it regularly.  It is just a simple solution to getting started without requiring external aids.  Lots of pros use the same or similar.


----------



## MarkM (Mar 5, 2019)

Feeds are relative to machine, tooling and material.  Generally turning from .007 to ? for roughing.  More feed to brake your chip.  Finish for turning around .004-.005" .  You want less feed than your radius here.
Miling is done in inch per minutes. Formula is chip per tooth, times number of cutting teeth(flutes etc.) times r.p.m.   Why not remember and use the formulas?  This Day and age everyone wants an aid and were becoming to dependant and not thinking for ourself.


----------



## easymike29 (Mar 6, 2019)

Splat said:


> I've been using LMS's online calculator but would like something I dont need to have web access to use. I've tried almost all free machinists apps on Google Play I could find. The decent ones were complicated and lousy interfaces. Anyone have any suggestions for good machinist app with feeds and speeds?



This might be appropriate


----------



## MarkM (Mar 6, 2019)

I know you want an app.   All the time taken to look for an app and still no cigar.  I Don t understand why you don t just get yourself a shop notebook and have those formulas in there.  It is easy enough to find the surface feet per minute of the materials you will be using Like cast at 60 sf/m.  For cutting speeds you multiply the sf/m times 3.82(most round off to 4) then divide that by the diameter of the tool or shaft. 
Example turning a one inch cast iron shaft.  60 times 3.82 divided by one equals 229 rpm.  Lathe feeds are usually recommended settings like .004" for a finish cut and a roughing feed your machine and tool can handle
There is your rpm.  Now for milling you work with the rpm, number of teeth and chip removal per tooth.
So a 4 flute endmill working on cast with a chipload of .004"
So 229 times 4 times .004" equals 3.66 inches per minute.
If this was down on paper it would take you less time then working with that app.  Get the sfm for your materials beside these formuals and have at her.  After sometime you will remember them.


----------



## WCraig (Mar 6, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Like cast at 60 sf/m. For cutting speeds you multiply the sf/m times 3.82(most round off to 4) then divide that by the diameter of the tool or shaft.
> Example turning a one inch cast iron shaft. 60 times 3.82 divided by one equals 229 rpm.


Cast iron?  The online calculator at the LittleMachineShop says 150-200 sfpm??  It suggests 670 rpm for a 1" diameter piece.











						Speeds & Feeds
					

The premier source of tooling, parts, and accessories for bench top machinists.




					littlemachineshop.com
				




Craig


----------



## MarkM (Mar 6, 2019)

I Have to say that info is wrong.  Google cast iron cutting speeds in sfm.   Those numbers your tool would not last at all.  Google cutting speed for cast iron.  Another reason I hate not knowing amd trusting stuff like this.   They may have it inputed as carbide which would make more sense.


----------



## WCraig (Mar 6, 2019)

MarkM said:


> I Have to say that info is wrong.  Google cast iron cutting speeds in sfm.   Those numbers your tool would not last at all.  Google cutting speed for cast iron.  Another reason I hate not knowing amd trusting stuff like this.   They may have it inputed as carbide which would make more sense.



"The Amateur's Lathe" says 80 sfpm (p. 126).  My copy of MOLO says 50 sfpm (p. 54).  Another tool I have says 110 to 165 SFPM.  All for HSS tooling.  Overall, we've got reputable sources recommending a range from 50 to 200 sfpm or a factor of 4 times.  

Perhaps cast iron wasn't a great example.  I think it depends a lot on how the material was treating--slow v. fast cooling.  In any event, all these sources are "general rules" that may or may not apply to the specific material at hand.  For example some materials work harden and then all bets are off!

Craig


----------



## MarkM (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes wrong info given.  Cast 50-80 sfm depending on quality and type of cast iron.


----------



## Splat (Mar 6, 2019)

I have my Machinery Handbook but it don't fit in my back pocket.  The reference I still look at is the chip color and shape.


----------



## MarkM (Mar 6, 2019)

The 60 sfm was an example for the formula and it is in the range of proper cutting speeds for cast iron.  If sulfur is added or whatever to make it machine easier and it doesn t follow the general guidelines the material will have it s own sfm and the manufacturer will have the proper cutting speed for the special type of material you are using.
I am out of here!


----------

